# Clarifier peeps



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

If you are not currently using a scope/lens in your set-up, then I doubt a clarifier will be useful. A clarifier is designed to aid in clearing up a target image viewed through a magnified lens/scope. Oftentimes as you increase the magnification the target image gets blurry. A clarifier is akin to a negative power lens that helps clear up the distortion caused by the magnifying lens/scope.

Now, if you're having problems seeing the pins, or the pins seem blurry and the target is somewhat clear then I'd suggest looking into a verifier lens. The verifier lens is designed to clear up objects that are close. i.e. as eyes age it gets harder to focus and see close objects, hence the need for bifocals, etc.. A verifier lens (differing powers available) helps clear up a blurry pin image without distorting what you are seeing down range. The verifier would probably not be useful if used in conjunction with a lens/scope.

If you're not using a scope or lens in your sight, have no problems seeing the pins, but the target image is blurry, then I'd suggest seeing an eye doc because I suspect glasses, contacts or laser surgery may be the only options available to clear up the blurry target image.

>>------->


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

With Specialty Archery they would call what you are looking for a Verifier and not a Clairifier.
I think the Verifier is what you are looking for
http://www.specialtyarch.com/verifiers.asp


----------

